# [SOLVED] Firefox-bin po updacie segfaultuje

## socek

```
firefox-bin[31093]: segfault at ffffffff ip b68fb004 sp b51fe964 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[b6885000+144000]

firefox-bin[15383]: segfault at ffffffff ip b688d004 sp b50fe964 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[b6817000+144000]

firefox-bin[24820]: segfault at ffffffff ip b6886004 sp b50fe964 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[b6810000+144000]

```

Po zupdateowaniu systemu dzisiaj firefox (wersja binarna) zaczął mi się sypać. Często seqfaultuje. A ja nie wiem jaką bibliotekę zdowngradeować, aby powrócić do stanu używalności. Ktoś ma podobne problemy?

[EDIT]

Tak się dzieje TYLKO jeśli mam dodatek Flashblock zainstalowany.

Edited by Poe

poprawiłem nazwę tematu z "seqayultuje" (czy jakoś tak) na poprawniejsze. Last edited by socek on Fri Jun 05, 2009 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi to wyglada na problem binarnego ff z nowym glibcem 2.10.1. Proponuje zbudowac ff ze zrodel.

----------

## socek

To wtedy mogą mi nie działać niektóre dodataki. Z drugiej strony, teraz też mi jeden nie działa. Spróbuję i zobaczę.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki dodatek dziala z binarna wersja, a nie dziala z ta ze zrodel?

----------

## socek

firebug mi kiedyś tak nie działał. Ale to mógł być problem z flagami USE. Skompiluję ze wszystkimi możliwymi flagami i zobaczę.

[EDIT]

Kompilacja nie pomogła. Czyżby najnowszy flashblock jest zwalony? A może to jeszcze coś innego?

Flashblock był mi pomocny, ale nie jest niezbędny mi do życia. Raczej sobie poradzę bez niego. A przynajmniej przez jakiś czas.

[EDIT2]

Dobra, to nie flashblock. Flashblock po prostu ZAWSZE rozwalał FF. Teraz dzieje się to rzadziej, ale jednak nadal. Do tego powyłączałem wszystkie dodatki i motywy i nic to nie dało. Help!

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## unK

Sprawdź, co aktualizowałeś w /var/log/emerge.log i wklej tu listę tych programów.

----------

## socek

```
>>> emerge (1 of 29) net-libs/libtirpc-0.2.0 to /

>>> emerge (2 of 29) net-nds/rpcbind-0.2.0 to /

>>> emerge (3 of 29) sys-process/procps-3.2.8 to /

>>> emerge (4 of 29) virtual/acl-0 to /

>>> emerge (5 of 29) media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r1 to /

>>> emerge (6 of 29) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.9 to /

>>> emerge (7 of 29) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r6 to /

>>> emerge (8 of 29) perl-core/Test-Simple-0.88 to /

>>> emerge (9 of 29) virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.88 to /

>>> emerge (10 of 29) dev-perl/URI-1.38 to /

>>> emerge (11 of 29) sys-devel/automake-1.11 to /

>>> emerge (12 of 29) media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r3 to /

>>> emerge (13 of 29) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 to /

>>> emerge (14 of 29) net-libs/gnutls-2.8.0 to /

>>> emerge (15 of 29) sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.6 to /

>>> emerge (16 of 29) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.6 to /

>>> emerge (17 of 29) net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.6-r1 to /

>>> emerge (18 of 29) app-admin/eselect-1.1 to /

>>> emerge (19 of 29) dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 to /

>>> emerge (20 of 29) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20 to /

>>> emerge (21 of 29) virtual/cdrtools-0 to /

>>> emerge (22 of 29) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 to /

>>> emerge (23 of 29) x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 to /

>>> emerge (24 of 29) media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9 to /

>>> emerge (25 of 29) media-sound/paprefs-0.9.8 to /

>>> emerge (26 of 29) net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2 to /

>>> emerge (27 of 29) media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090530 to /

>>> emerge (28 of 29) www-plugins/mplayerplug-in-3.55-r1 to /

>>> emerge (29 of 29) net-misc/wicd-1.6.0_beta3 to /

```

Dodam jeszcze, że pango mam aktualnie w wersji 1.24.2 (w końcu mi się skompilowało) i że nvidia drivers wziąłem oficjalnie, a nie te z dystrybucji.

----------

## unK

Może to mplayerplug-in (ale wątpię) albo openssl? Nic innego tu nie widzę.

----------

## BeteNoire

Miałem coś podobnego i nic nie pomagało ani zmiana na wersję bin ani rekompilowanie. Myślałem, że w gtk jest błąd, czy pango albo cairo czy jeszcze czymś innym... ale nic nie pomagało. Walnąłem emerge -e mozilla-firefox i zamiast tracić czas na szukanie igły w stogu siana straciłem go na... kilkugodzinną rekompilację wszystkich zależności i w końcu samego fifoksa - po czym problem minął.

----------

## socek

Niestety. Przekompilowanie połowy mojego systemu nie pomogło.

----------

## SlashBeast

zmien nazwe ~/.mozilla/firefox na np. firefox.old (wczesniej zgraj z ff swoje dane, zakladki) i odpal wtedy ff, bedziesz mial nowy, czysty ff i wtedy testuj.

----------

## socek

Nie pomogło niestety.

----------

## unK

A masz zainstalowany flash? tutaj ktoś ma podobny problem z crashującym firefoxem (co prawda temat o gcc-4.4, ale to może być wina nowego glibc albo może nvidia-drivers, bo też coś o tym wspomina).

----------

## socek

Flash mi normalnie działa. Flashblock się sypie.

[EDIT] Do tego to też się dzieje na stronach bez flasha.

[EDIT2] Faktycznie to był problem flasha. Zdowngradeowałem do wersji 9.0.159.0 i działa.

----------

## unK

Niekoniecznie flasha. Więcej info: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272388#c8

----------

